

Toyota C++ - dreadsword
http://www.toyota.ca/toyota/en/vehicles/prius-c/features-benefits/interior

======
unwind
Hm ... I thought the model was really called the C plus plus, but that seems
to be just a sub-page. There's also
[http://www.toyota.ca/toyota/en/vehicles/prius-c/features-
ben...](http://www.toyota.ca/toyota/en/vehicles/prius-c/features-
benefits/exterior) playing on "C sharp". Weird. Are they trying to target
programmers?

~~~
dreadsword
Looks like they are! Good find on the c# - I missed that one.

------
tptacek
THIS IS TERRIBLE.

Toyota is a huge company with serious technical and process chops and it
wasn't out of the realm of possibility that they had done something
interesting with C++.

Instead, one fucking dumb joke?

I'm sorry if I missed something awesome here but can someone please edit the
title on this? "Car company uses obscure pun to sell cars" would do.

~~~
__alexs
> Instead, one fucking dumb joke?

It's actually two dumb jokes.

[http://www.toyota.ca/toyota/en/vehicles/prius-c/features-
ben...](http://www.toyota.ca/toyota/en/vehicles/prius-c/features-
benefits/exterior)

------
kaolinite
6 months ago, somewhere in Toyota, a programmer was asked "I know this is a
bit outside your job description.. but could you help us out with this little
project?"

------
shimsham
clever stuff, thinking outside of the box.

~~~
dreadsword
That's what I thought - its a nice wink/nudge to those in the know

